# Sky+/Broadband and cars



## rombly (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi my family and i are moving to the Algarve in August and i was wondering if anyone can help answer my questions please.

1. Is it easy to get Sky+ installed and do you have to pay monthly or is it a one off payment.

2. I have wireless Broadband in the U.K Will my Router work in Portugal.

3. Who is the best service provider for Broadband.

4. Is it cheeper to buy a LHD car in the U.K or Portugal.


Thank you for reading any responce is very welcome.


----------



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi
What response have you recd re broadband and Sky. I am relocating from S Africa to Cascais, Lisbon, next month.
Regards
Vera


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

rombly said:


> Hi my family and i are moving to the Algarve in August and i was wondering if anyone can help answer my questions please.
> 
> 1. Is it easy to get Sky+ installed and do you have to pay monthly or is it a one off payment.
> 
> ...


Hi

1 - yes, very easy. if you choose to have a pirate system you only pay one. but to have a proper cable tv system you will be charged a mothly fee

2 - yes

3 - PT, vodafone, Optimus, Sapo, ZON

4 - in the uk problably as we have some heavy taxes on the cars. but you will be seting on a car with the "wrong" weel position.

regards

Paul


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 16, 2008)

The process of "matriculation" for UK cars to PT, that is re-registering them, is pretty horrendous. I suggest buying a car in PT although the costs of second hand cars are higher than UK.


----------



## barlaventoexpert (Nov 4, 2008)

rombly said:


> Hi my family and i are moving to the Algarve in August and i was wondering if anyone can help answer my questions please.
> 
> <snip>
> 2. I have wireless Broadband in the U.K Will my Router work in Portugal.
> ...



Just saw this. Could you clarify a couple of things?

When you say wireless broadband in the UK, do you mean that you have adsl over your landline to which is attached a wireless broadband router, or do you you mean you have adsl over the 3G mobile phone network via a provider like Vodafone or T-Mobile?

Where exactly will you be living in the Algarve? Village, Town, Area would be useful.

What is the make and model of your router?

I live in Lagos and if you can post further details, I will revert with further details.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

barlaventoexpert said:


> Just saw this. Could you clarify a couple of things?
> 
> When you say wireless broadband in the UK, do you mean that you have adsl over your landline to which is attached a wireless broadband router, or do you you mean you have adsl over the 3G mobile phone network via a provider like Vodafone or T-Mobile?
> 
> ...



This is a post resurrected from 6 months ago and as the OP has not responded since I think it better left where it is thanks


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sky TV*



rombly said:


> Hi my family and i are moving to the Algarve in August and i was wondering if anyone can help answer my questions please.
> 
> 1. Is it easy to get Sky+ installed and do you have to pay monthly or is it a one off payment.


Hi although i am not yet resident in Portugal i have been interested in the installation of SKY tv once i am there.
Many of the books i have bought for research prior to my move states that, Quote,
Sky is not yet available to subscribers outside of the UK, but to get around this some people ask a private company to install the system and then they register with SKy using the address of a friend in the UK who then posts the card to them in Portugal.
This is at least irregular if not illegal and if Sky were to find out they would cut you off immediately. 
unquote.
I would be interested in peoples views on this and how they have got around the percieved problem.
Regards Bob/Jane.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dennis said:


> Hi although i am not yet resident in Portugal i have been interested in the installation of SKY tv once i am there.
> Many of the books i have bought for research prior to my move states that, Quote,
> Sky is not yet available to subscribers outside of the UK, but to get around this some people ask a private company to install the system and then they register with SKy using the address of a friend in the UK who then posts the card to them in Portugal.
> This is at least irregular if not illegal and if Sky were to find out they would cut you off immediately.
> ...


What you have heard is correct
SKY have no licence to broadcast in Spain or Portugal, but of course they cant stop people receiving it.

What you state about installation is also possible, although you will need a UK bank account for the debits. Also a much bigger dish than you had in the UK, anything maybe about 1.8 - 2.4 mtrs depending on where you go

We kept our existing contract with SKY running when we left the UK.


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Hi although i am not yet resident in Portugal i have been interested in the installation of SKY tv once i am there.
> Many of the books i have bought for research prior to my move states that, Quote,
> Sky is not yet available to subscribers outside of the UK, but to get around this some people ask a private company to install the system and then they register with SKy using the address of a friend in the UK who then posts the card to them in Portugal.
> This is at least irregular if not illegal and if Sky were to find out they would cut you off immediately.
> ...


Here on the Silver Coast we get all the free to air channels on sky. All you need is a sky box ( v cheap on ebay) a large dish, mine is 1.2 metres and i get most stations all throught the day and evening. some people have a 1.8 metre dish fitted to ensure they do not lose the signal in heavy rain.
There are ways round getting the full sky package and there is a very good installation guy here also. If you want his details PM me.

Alex


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

alexmac999 said:


> Here on the Silver Coast we get all the free to air channels on sky. All you need is a sky box ( v cheap on ebay) a large dish, mine is 1.2 metres and i get most stations all throught the day and evening. some people have a 1.8 metre dish fitted to ensure they do not lose the signal in heavy rain.
> There are ways round getting the full sky package and there is a very good installation guy here also. If you want his details PM me.
> 
> Alex


But please be aware that SKY are cracking down on multi address viewing cards, i.e. one address registered with 20 cards!!! Thats what a lot of the SKY fitters do to get around the problem, but its going to get more difficult in the future as SKY are checking


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sky TV*



Stravinsky said:


> But please be aware that SKY are cracking down on multi address viewing cards, i.e. one address registered with 20 cards!!! Thats what a lot of the SKY fitters do to get around the problem, but its going to get more difficult in the future as SKY are checking


 Let me apologise to Rombly as i seem to have commandeered his thread!
I should not have asked a question within a thread and gone off at a tangent, so i will start my own thread on the subject of Sky tv.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dennis said:


> Let me apologise to Rombly as i seem to have commandeered his thread!
> I should not have asked a question within a thread and gone off at a tangent, so i will start my own thread on the subject of Sky tv.


Its not a problem, as I pointed out earlier this is an old thread that was resurrected, the OP never came back after asking the question so you have no need to apologise


----------

